Robots and AI are possible, why didn't they evolve by chance like organic life? - thinkloop
======
IntronExon
Why would they? What would be the evolutionary pathway for non-reproducing
entities to develop? The basic subunit of s robot is inert, but the basic
subunits of biology are not. Most of all though, evolution isn’t an, “If it’s
possible, it will evolve,” machine.

